# Whose your favorite character (model)?



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

who is your favorite character (rules-wise, model-wise)?

mine is azrael because he looks cool and he's got good stats (IMHO)
he's served me well in the games ive used him in, so there it is


----------



## Handbag of Joy (Dec 1, 2007)

Kharn, his model is alright if well painted although a little outdated but the fun he brings to the table is just too much not to love.

In terms of actual model I'd go for... Typhus for Chaos and in equal measures Captain Lysander for Loyalists.


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

Commissar Yarrick. The newer model is just badass.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

iv always liked Lucius the Eternals model


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

This is a hard one. I think The Deciever is my favorite, if he counts as a character. Otherwise I'd have to say Abaddon.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

any of the pheonix lords

oh wait no special characters for eldar


----------



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

i'm partial to typhus, herald of nurgle. in combo with fabious vile you can create a resident evil based army of super zombies.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

model wise? Typhus and his kick ass reaper blade. or maybe lysander and his massive thunderhammer and shield


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

its got to be azreal for me


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Shrike's model rocks but his stats are kinda suckish...best stats are definately any of the phoenix lords the eldar do have special characters eldrad,yriel and the phoenix lords


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Model~wise I like Creed. Rules~wise I never use em so I dont know


----------



## nightbringer2008 (Mar 12, 2008)

definately the nightbringer, not for stats, but just a beautifully crafted model.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

The best models in 40k is grey knights


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

Typhus.....


----------



## Pariah Mk.231 (Mar 2, 2008)

Gotta throw my vote in for either Lilith Hesperax (model) or Ahriman (fluff).


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

Marneus Calgar. He looks awesome, his model looks awesome and he has the Gauntlets of Ultramar and his best mate is also perhaps the most powerful pysker to ever have walked in the imperium.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Abomination said:


> his best mate is also perhaps the most powerful pysker to ever have walked in the imperium.


The Emperor, Malcador, Magnus the Red? He's nowhere close to any of them.


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

Favourite model? Drahzar, Master of Blades for dark eldar. Gorgeous.

Rules - Eldrad.


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

Modelwise: Khârn - still looking good after all those years

Rulewise: Doomrider - "He comes, he goes" was hilariously bad


----------



## Abyss (Jul 18, 2008)

Model wise, I'm going to have to go with High Marshall Helbrecht, he is a well class model.

Rule wise, tis going to be Commissar Yarrick, (nice model aswell) his force field and bale eye = fun.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I'm going to say dante for all of the options. Sexy model still after all this time, nothing bad with skin tight power armour:biggrin:, Has savage rules for an allround brilliant commander. Plus his fluff.... I've always thought of him looking like sephiroth from FF7 too....


----------



## safeinacell (Aug 27, 2008)

Ezikiel of the Dark Angels, not quite cricket for a chaos player to say that, but I love the pose of the model, knocks the crap out of most of the librarian modles out, imo.


----------



## 1k-termie (May 31, 2008)

Dhrazar, mAster of blades. Best model ever. but rules wise, i prefer Ahriman.


----------



## Dooshie (Aug 19, 2008)

i'm a massive fan of ahriman's model... but marneus calgar is an absolute tank

and a huge LOL at doomrider, i totally remember seeing him and thinking will anyone seriously use this?
some did...

but then BAYUM he was outta there... no one seemed to think chaos bikes were cool anymore...........................

btw lucius the eternal for best and worst fluff... coz he can never die but he has 'died' like a million times. you've got hardworking chaos champions like kharn and abaddon out there NOT dying and lucius can die all he wants.

'snot fair if you ask me.. which you didn't


----------



## sgt macragge (Jul 7, 2008)

commander culln, from forge world modelwise. marneus calgar, ruleswise(and totally awesome model too!


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Model: Torquemada Corteaz. I dunno, something about him just works.

Rules: Bleh. None of the above.


----------



## azalin_r3x (Feb 25, 2008)

model: Lelith (also as a member of a unit: death jester)

rules: eldrad is fun


----------



## Alaric (Jun 10, 2008)

hmm idk i like xavier.
maybe because i play salamanders, and thats my only army bases model out for me.
and he has always worked wonders me in game. model wise i would have to go with typhus. hes a bad ass looking model. and good in game to but not my style. or idk Corteaz looks cool and is great in game against deamons.


----------



## Meep (Aug 9, 2008)

Model: idk...mephiston?

Rules: Old Zogwort......turns independent characters into squigs!!!


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

marneus calgar cos he is fantastic games and rules wise and is probably one of the nicest metal models GW has :biggrin: and the look of him with a full honour guard or terminator squad is amazing.


----------



## Sork21 (May 31, 2008)

Emperor's champion now that's a model.:so_happy:


----------



## surreal-mind (Oct 11, 2008)

its character model sork:3 and i love the typhus model


----------



## Black Crusader (Mar 17, 2008)

Favorite model, probably the Nightbringer or SM chaplain in terminator armour.
Stat wise, nobody touches Abaddon. I've put him up against the Nightbringer and Ghazghkull one on one gladiator style and he was victorious every time. Also made quick work of a 10 man assault squad all by himself. I guess it all depends if you roll 1s or not, but a possibility of 10 strenght 8 attacks will make your opponent think twice about assaulting this beast.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I can't think of one for model and can't remember rules for most but fluff wise I loved the Crimson Fists old Captain Cortez. He was badass.


----------



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

Marneus Calgar and the Nightbringer!


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

I favour Eldrad Ulthran just check out the detail and he is the most powerful Farseer ever


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

Model: the World Eaters Lord from forge world

Stats: Night-Bringer


----------



## RudeAwakening79 (Oct 20, 2008)

On of my all-time-favourite models would have to be good old Phoenix Lord: 

Maugan-Ra "The harvester of souls"

Such impressive looks and detail, he's a mean-looking dude.
His stats are equally impressive.


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

I really like the brother captain stern model, He looks really nice if painted with a red cloak and a dark gunmetal colour armour.


----------



## Madeem (Oct 29, 2008)

I love the Pedro Cantor model from the moment I lead my eyes on it.
*sight* 1 Space Marine army coming up


----------



## domdan (Oct 26, 2008)

i love the ork warlord ghazgull thraka (if thats how its spelt)
he just looks immense


----------



## willofdeath (Oct 28, 2008)

Logan Grimnar if this game was based purely on how awesome the models look logan would win every time. Rule wise gotta be marneus i like rerolling wounds :biggrin:


----------



## warboss nazwart (Sep 15, 2008)

Kharn for me


----------



## alex3522 (Jan 4, 2009)

So got to be Sammeal Looks wise but Abbadon on stats alone, ... or maybe typhus for both


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

Brother Captain Stern for both Model and Stats, gotta love a +2S Force Weapon + Psykic Powers + one re-roll per turn for anything + an awsome model

Credit also goes to Creed, not a bad lookin model i thinks


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Zogwart, cause how can you not love D6+2 total Attacks that wound on a 
2+, and the squiggy curse thingy:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
I'm planning to make a version of him using the airborn Orc from the Warhammer Anomisity Orcs set, with some green stuff vypers and trailng rags.


----------



## scolatae (Aug 25, 2008)

For me it has to be commander shadowsun (with helmet on) she is awesome.


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

model wise sammael (he's just like...one of the best models around)
points wise belial (130pts for termie armour and other great things)
or Commander Farsight for both:so_happy:


----------



## Aenarian (Dec 28, 2008)

I like the Eldrad Ulthran model, just looks awesome. Stats wise, I haven't played with many special characters, so I don't know.


----------



## Komrad (Oct 30, 2008)

for me its gtta be the Phoenix Lord Baharroth :biggrin: i mean really, whats cooler than being able to fly in the sickist looking armor out there and having a cool nick name like 'the cry of the wind'? pure uberness :biggrin:


----------



## Cpt. Loken (Sep 7, 2008)

I had a battle against the blood angels 8th Company (Reserve Assault) and abaddon slayed 4 squad of 10 assault marines ,without a retinue of terminators. and that is why abaddon is my favorite miniture.


----------



## Mud213 (Nov 20, 2008)

Favorite model has to be the Chaos Dreadnaught. :wink:
I know it's a character not model so I'll have to say fluffwise and rulewise, Kharn. The psychopath kills anybody who stands in his way (KILL! MAIM! BURN! KILL! MAIM! BURN!)


----------



## Arkaos (Nov 27, 2008)

i would say fateweaver rules wise cause he is impossible to wound on a good day and badrukk fluff wise cause of all the stuff hes done; outshoot a tau hunter cadre, kill a void whale, make an ogryns gun super cool looking and super killy (even standing nearing it coz of the radiation)


----------



## WarbossCrunk (Aug 31, 2008)

I will always have a special place in my heart rules-wise for old Ragnar, I just wish they would update his model he's older than any of the others they've redesigned. But I also love the new Snikkrot, although I do wish his ears weren't quite so pointy


----------



## Kendares (Sep 9, 2008)

i just love karandres. he looks soo cool. and he can rape face in cc >:}


----------



## gazza001 (Oct 3, 2008)

Huron Blackheart is an awsome model, it made me start a chaos SM army


----------



## GH3_master (May 5, 2008)

I'll have to go with Ghazghkull Thraka. He has a pretty sick model, and is a hero that can actually benefit the entire army with his super Waaagh!


----------



## Dr Mattheus (Jan 16, 2010)

in terms of models I really like the dark angels company master the one with the helmet that looks like the lions helm but with white wings, but iven never seen him in person =(, also the chaplian in terminator armour is probably the coolest model out


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I would say t´Typhus, herald of Nurgle. I saw a painted version of him in a store and fell in love almost. 

Then my 2nd favorite would be Ursarkar E. Creed. That man glows of power and selfconfidence. 

But if it would go down to just a model (not any particular character) it would be a Kasrkin or a regular Shock Trooper.


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

My most favorite model, the original Adeptus Arbites Judge, holding a shotgun in one hand. I found that to be the most for its day, detailed minature that GW had, plus anyone who looks like Judge Dread and carries a pump action shotgun to go fight genestealer cultists has to be damn cool.

In the shotgun frame of mind, the old ratskin renegade leader figure with the double barrel shotgun was also a great mini from necromunda.


----------



## Arbite (Jan 1, 2010)

For characters, it would have to be Shryke. Looks awesome with his lightning claws.
Favourite model though, either the penitent engine, or the Missionary jacobus.


----------



## Atsuno11 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ork Kaptin Badrukk...

Greatest. Model. Ever. 

It's a flippin' pirate!!!


----------



## LordLucan (Dec 9, 2009)

Captain Galus said:


> who is your favorite character (rules-wise, model-wise)?
> 
> mine is azrael because he looks cool and he's got good stats (IMHO)
> he's served me well in the games ive used him in, so there it is


Wrong forum. This is about the fluff/background of 40K.


----------



## Keelia (Aug 3, 2009)

Model and all around coolest character.

Asdrubael Vect. Best fluff as well.....Not to mention he is the oldest living mortal, and oldest living of the eldar. Formed the dark city of Commagragh(not sure on spelling) Is the badest of the bad ass archons and has been form 10,000 years. Hes a beast in the game 2 BS 6 plasma cannons and he flys around on 14/14/14 skimmer and fights as a walker in CC.

Read in a white dwarf about him once.. He talked to a captured slave once. Told him the entire history of the Dark eldar. The slave though he was going to be let to live and tell the tale....Vect killed him, said he just like to tell the story.

Not to mention he has slave chicks on his raider. Only thing he should have been modeled with would have been a pimp kane.....but Bile got that instead.


----------



## LordLucan (Dec 9, 2009)

Oh yes, Vect is the best fluff character I agree. Also, he could easily be modelled with a cane. I think I might try that...


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Model wise, Bjorn the fell handed, my most prized model. A hero dread. He rules.
Rules wise. Ezekiel 'Dead Ard' Abaddon. There is something about being dead killy that appeals to me.
Fluff wise KHARN. Life is good. Don't have to worry about rent, paying bills managing planetary invasions worshiping people or things etc. Just Kill Maim Burn. Such a simple ethos. And his work ethic, the guy just keeps on working. No down time, cigarette breaks coffee breaks he just keeps on trekkin.


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

Model: Cypher The Fallen Angel, seriously the Dynamic pose and the way his robe is flying out around him as he spins around just look awesome!
Stats: Probably Brother Captain Stern the only person I've seen go toe to toe with Abbadon and beat the living crap out of him.
Fluff: Kharn...It's KHARN for Feth's sake every time he appears in fluff I think every 40k player gets a nice warm glow. Or maybe the warm feeling is the pee running down our legs.


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

FW Death Guard Sorcerer is best looking.

Rules wise- Abaddon the mutha fuckin Despoiler!!! Needs a new model however


----------

